# Coronet Major Manuals



## Craftycook (13 Jan 2017)

Hello All,

Absolute newbie to turning.
Just got my hands on a Coronet Major with loads of add ons. It needs a couple of weeks of de-rusting/painting and a new wooden base but it looking good already.
I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for copies of the manuals? Preferably downloadable?

Many thanks for any help.

Off to search the rest of the forum, plenty of info in here already!

Darren


----------



## Blockplane (13 Jan 2017)

Look at -

www.boleynworkshop.com and www.coronetwoodworking.co.uk

Lots to learn from those, Mr Pyatt at Coronetwoodworking will sell you a manual.


----------

